# Low budget in-use cover



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha that's great! I'm surprised someone even thought of that. I had a call a few months ago from a homeowner about how the weather proof receptacles kept tripping and they were getting annoyed because their landscape lights kept turning off. Oddly enough it turns out that's what happens when you've got a sprinkler pointing directly an an open covered outside receptacle!


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

John
What were you doing up so early? :001_huh: 

Is the black overhead cable the supply to this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if the duct tape and plastic is rated for UV exposure.

That zip tie sure isn't!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Hahaha that's great! I'm surprised someone even thought of that.


 
They probably didnt think of it at first, it may have needed to be reset and that was their solution.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> John
> What were you doing up so early? :001_huh:
> 
> Is the black overhead cable the supply to this?


The black cable is the extension cord thats plugged in, going overhead to the sea can. There is also a green cord plugged in, dropping to the one right below it.

Actually, I haven't reset the time on my camera, it was 7:56. :whistling2: I hate crowds when I grocery shop, so I try to get done before 8 Sunday morning. (I'm up anyway) This is in the parking lot, for the work being done at the school/church next door. (You don't want to be there when the early church crowd comes over to shop.:wheelchair:


----------

